# installing & Running "Mountainstorm"'s Studio & Lightroom Tether



## secondbob (May 3, 2010)

I have downloaded the plug-in but it does not always work. I can not add it as a plug-in to Lr.

And the only way I can fire the camera is by clicling the button on my Mac's screen.

Any suggestions?

Is there a better way to tether? EOS Utility will not work either.

I have a G9 / EOS-1 MkII and a 2'D to try...


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 4, 2010)

I have had similar issues with tethering using plug-ins. LR3 Beta has tethering built in for some cameras so maybe this will be a workaround until it released proper. I found the best app was http://www.sofortbildapp.com/  but it is Mac only.


----------

